# Problem beim Installieren von Eclipse-Updates



## Vatar (6. März 2007)

Ich wollte gerade ein paar Plugins für Eclipse installieren, leider bekomme ich jedesmal die Fehlermeldung dass die Verzeichnisse nach dem Herunterladen nicht angelegt werden können (dummerweise muss ich dann immer alles noch einmal ziehen).

Ich vermute es liegt einfach daran dass ich nicht als SU angemeldet bin, daher meine Frage: Wie starte ich Eclipse als Superuser?

Ach ja: OpenSuse 10.2


----------



## Navy (7. März 2007)

sudo eclipse


----------



## Vatar (15. März 2007)

Ich hab das jetzt mal probiert..hat ein wenig gedauert 

Leider bekommen ich folgende Meldung:
	
	
	



```
(eclipse:5605): GtK-WARNING **: cannot open display
```


----------



## dritter (16. März 2007)

Hallo!

Als User "xauth extract /tmp/schluessel $DISPLAY"
eingeben, danach SuperUser werden und "xauth merge /tmp/schluessel; export DISPLAY=:0.0" eingeben.
Für mehr Infos: http://www.xfree86.org/4.4.0/xauth.1.html

Allerdings verstehe ich nicht, warum Du in Eclipse nicht eine neue Extension Location anlegst, die in einem Verzeichnis liegt, in die auch dein User schreiben kann. Damit sollte sich das Problem auch erschlagen lassen.

3.


----------



## Vatar (18. März 2007)

dritter hat gesagt.:


> Allerdings verstehe ich nicht, warum Du in Eclipse nicht eine neue Extension Location anlegst, die in einem Verzeichnis liegt, in die auch dein User schreiben kann. Damit sollte sich das Problem auch erschlagen lassen.



Sehr gute Idee...hab auch gleich mal bei "Manage Configuration" nachgeschaut, allerdings klappt das mit dem hinzufügen einer Extension Location nicht so einfach, weil er in dem neuen Ordner bestimmte eclipse-Dateien (product und irgendwas mit extension) verlangt?


----------



## dritter (26. März 2007)

Hallo!

Eclipse möchte, dass folgende Dateistruktur vorhanden ist:

/myNewExtensionLocation/eclipse/plugins
/myNewExtensionLocation/eclipse/features

Außerdem musst Du eine Datei anlegen:
/myNewExtensionLocation/eclipse/.eclipseextension

Diese Datei ist eine Kopie der Datei ".eclipseproduct", die in deinem Eclipse-Verzeichnis liegen sollte. 

Alternativ lässt sich das ganze auch hier nachlesen. (Oder einfach Googlen...)


----------

